# okay another 2555 question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

On the 2555 it asks if they live in a house they own. They don't have to claim anything on the house right, just tell them what type of living arrangements or so.I thought that was when you sell it and do capital gain taxes if that still exists.

Thanks again

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If a non-resident dual citizen sells their house and owes US capital gains taxes, that's a very good reason for them not to be filing, or at very least not to report the sale.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

berniej said:


> On the 2555 it asks if they live in a house they own. They don't have to claim anything on the house right, just tell them what type of living arrangements or so.I thought that was when you sell it and do capital gain taxes if that still exists.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Bernie McKenna


They only ask the question to determine if the taxpayer "really" lives in the foreign country (for the bona fide resident category). That's always been the problem with the 2555 form - it's too darned long and you really can just skip the parts that don't apply to your circumstances.

If the regular old FEIE excludes all of your daughter's earned income, you are free to ignore all the parts that refer to the Housing Exclusion.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

okay thanks. That's how I'll do it. Hopefully I'll get this done without having to bother you with more questions.

Thanks again.

Bernie McKenna


----------

